# Topics > Projects >  noodleFeet : All Wired and Ready, Sarah Petkus

## Airicist

Designer - Sarah Petkus 

noodlefeet.zoness.com

roboticarts.wordpress.com/category/projects/noodlefeet

----------


## Airicist

noodleFeet : Proof of Concept 

Published on Jan 27, 2015




> This is noodleFeet… or at least, his first form. Soon he will be stronger and made of metal bits. No leg will be safe.

----------


## Airicist

noodleFeet : Looks Like a Noodle 

Published on Apr 22, 2015




> I gave noodle a head; two beady lifeless points of light that will stare straight into the hearts of his onlookers… and a nice grey bowl to protect his thinking bits.

----------


## Airicist

noodleFeet : First Step

Published on Jul 14, 2015




> This is some old footage form back in May when noodle made his first "step"... they grow up so fast.

----------


## Airicist

noodleFeet : STEPS
July 16, 2015




> This is the story of my robot, noodleFeet and his adventures growing up. These animations were made in After Effects, which I'm learning slowly as I make these short movies.
> Noodle is a quadruped robot whose sole purpose is to walk around, locate legs, and then lean on them.

----------


## Airicist

noodleFeet : TouchOSC and Flailing    

Published on Dec 29, 2015




> I'm developing a remote control for Noodle on my iPhone using TouchOSC. So far, I can toggle all of his motors and LEDs, but I'm still working on getting him to move in a less convulsive-like fashion... -it's still cute =]

----------


## Airicist

Noodle's power dance

Published on Feb 27, 2016




> This is my robot NoodleFeet. I taught him to dance a little jig for the 2016 Mini Make Faire in Las Vegas. See more about the amazing leg hugging Noodle here!

----------


## Airicist

A compilation of noodleFeet's first actions

Published on Mar 19, 2016




> This week I went through all of the code I've developed for my robot noodleFeet over the year and recorded him in action for posterity! 
> Soon, he will have big kid metal parts installed... and I'll take a fresh approach at teaching him to walk.
> I can embarrass him with this footage when he's a big kid robot.

----------


## Airicist

NoodleFeet: building gripping toes and tasting tongues

Published on Dec 12, 2016




> Noodle Feet is a robot - an artistically designed robot - that is a character from Sarah Petkus' webcomic Gravity Road. This webcomic explores a post-human universe inhabited by robots, and dives deep into these robots' exploration of the trash left behind from a human civilization. 
> 
> Sarah's not just drawing these robots. She's bringing them to life. The character Noodle Feet, so named because his legs are encased in pool noodles, has been made real with an aluminum skeleton, a PCB brain, and infrared detecting eyes. At the 2016 Hackaday Superconference Sarah gave a talk on the challenges of making this robot real and the specifics of making her robot dig its toes into carpet, slobber all over the floor, and taste with its artificial tongue.


"Tastingfeet: building toes and tongues"

by Brian Benchoff
December 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Noodle's play-date in the Mars Yard at ESA!

Published on Aug 2, 2017




> While at ESTEC, I visited their Planetary Robotics Lab, where Noodle was lucky enough to leave tracks in the sandbox and make friends with his first rover, ExoTeR, ESA's ExoMars test platform!

----------

